# New folder and 2 identical settings apps



## 1401176 (3 mo ago)

A few days ago, I noticed a second Settings app on my home page and yesterday I noticed a new folder named Photography with camera and photos library apps, I didnt create this folder. What do you think can this be? Is the safety of my iphone is compromised and somebody does this on my iphone? Is it safe to delete the second Settings app? What should I do to prevent this from happening again? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

